# Freebox et son câble péritel



## rejane (17 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous

J'ai une FreeBox HD avec Freeplugs.
Le câble péritel est composé=
- d'un coté: une prise péritél tradionnelle pour la télé
- de l'autre coté: la prise ronde à relier à "TV" ( sortie ) du boitier HD 
- et 2 câbles  switchs ( 1 rouge et 1 blanc ) est-ce un sotie audio? Puis-je les relier à ma chaîne HIFI ?
J'ai fait un essai, mais aucun son ne sort!
Merci de votre aide
à +


----------



## djebee (18 Mars 2008)

salut, je ne sais de quel ampli tu disposes, mais s'il est assez récent et si surtout c'est un modèle audio video, tu ferais mieux de le raccorder via les sorties numériques de la FBHD.
soit par cable ou par fibre optique, parce que sinon pas de son.


----------



## miaou (18 Mars 2008)

tu veux écoouter le son de la freebox sur une chaine ?
  les prises cinch rouge et blanche c'est les prises d'entrée 
la sortie c'est soit la sortie numérique soit la sortie SPDIF
dans les 2 cas il acheter un câble spécifique ( non fourni par Free )


----------



## rejane (18 Mars 2008)

miaou a dit:


> tu veux écoouter le son de la freebox sur une chaine ?
> les prises cinch rouge et blanche c'est les prises d'entrée
> la sortie c'est soit la sortie numérique soit la sortie SPDIF
> dans les 2 cas il acheter un câble spécifique ( non fourni par Free )



Merci de ton aide;

oui, si je cherche à relier le son venant de la télé - par le canal de la freebox - pour écouter ce son par la prise casque de ma chaine HIFI - Mini Home Theater FB162 de L.G. - ( mon téléviseur Samsung n'ayant pas de prise casque!)

La meilleure liaison est-ce par la sortie audio numerique ( raccord orange) ou la prise SPDIF en bas du panneau "sortie"

encore une fois merci

à +

PS: photo de mon boitier HD fourni avec FreePlugs


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2008)

les prises numériques coaxiale et optique ont le même usage => sortie du son en numérique.
Utilise l'une ou l'autre suivant la connectique de ton ampli, c'est tout.


----------



## rejane (19 Mars 2008)

maousse a dit:


> les prises numériques coaxiale et optique ont le même usage => sortie du son en numérique.
> Utilise l'une ou l'autre suivant la connectique de ton ampli, c'est tout.



_Salut,

Je pense que mon problème est là.

Les sorties du boitier HD, si j'ai bien compris, sont en numérique - prise orange audio numérique ou prise SPDIF - et celles de ma châine HIFI ( LG ref: FB162) sont en analogiques

Le câble de jonction entre ces prises - l'une numérique ( du boitier HD) à celle de ma chaîne HIFI en analogique ( qui a 2 prises cinch femelle rouge et blanche) existe-t-il ?

Merci d'avance pour ce conseil

à +
_


----------



## djebee (19 Mars 2008)

Il te faut obligatoirement un ampli avec entrée numérique, d'où ma question quand à ton équipement.
Malheureusement il n'existe pas d'adaptateur qui puisse te permettre un tel montage.
Seul un ampli HC ou une mini chaine disposant d'une entrée numérique fibre optique ou coaxiale te donneront satisfaction.


----------



## djebee (19 Mars 2008)

Sinon, tu pourrais intercaler ce genre d'adaptateur dispo ici, http://www.conrad.fr/adaptateur_peritel_p_18780_18798_455364., entre ton téléviseur et ta freebox.
En mettant le commutateur sur "out" le son issu du signal péritel en analogique pourrait être restitué sur ta chaine.


----------

